# Installation de Kali en dual boot sans rEFInd



## pingus21 (14 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Ayant des difficultés à obtenir la page de démarrage rEFInd (voir : https://forums.macg.co/threads/pas-de-page-refit-au-demarrage.1311372/), je souhaiterais installer Kali en dual boot sans passer par ça.

Je suis sur Macbook Pro Touch Bar 2018 avec macOS 10.14.

Est-ce possible ?

J'ai télécharger l'ISO kali-linux-light-2018.4-amd64.iso et j'ai créé une clé usb bootable.


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2018)

Dans l'absolu, c'est possible, au même titre qu'installer rEFInd se fait sans problème _en général_.
Regarde ici pour avoir une méthode.

Mais on peut craindre que les mystérieuses raisons qui bloquent rEFInd sur ton MBP vont t'empêcher d'arriver à tes fins. Il y a sans aucun doute des choses à déverrouiller côté SIP/T2 et tout ça (on a vu passer des articles en ce sens : je vais regarder).

Sur mon vieux MBA, par une série de carabistouilles compliquées, j'en suis précisément arrivé à ce que tu souhaites : plus de rEFInd. Et il démarre par défaut sur KUbuntu mais en maintenant _alt_ enfoncée, le MBA démarre sur l'écran de choix des systèmes habituel.

Petite remarque : dans ton cas, utiliser la virtualisation me paraît une bonne solution.


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2018)

Voir la page de support d'Apple au sujet du démarrage sécurisé (ici).
Si tu ne désactives pas cette sécurité, tu ne pourras installer que mac OS ou W10. 
Je ne sais pas si une distribution Linux cherchera à se faire authentifier pour pouvoir être installée sur un Mac...


----------

